# Zilla coming back?



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe:


> The Zilla will return later this year.
> 
> My production crew has been busy finishing up the last orders that I accepted in September. Meanwhile my engineer Arthur and I are finishing the design changes needed for effective higher volume production. The automated test equipment that Arthur built will support volume production and has already increased the quality of Zillas going out the door. The improved Hairball code I've been working on ran today for the first time in my 914 and promises to increase reliability as well as make diagnostics easier.
> 
> ...


http://www.evdl.org/archive/index.html#nabble-td23634546


----------



## ftaffy (Mar 13, 2009)

Wahoo! Awesome news.


----------



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

WOO WOO~!
That would be of great benefit to all! If I ever need a back-up or fry the Curtis1231C I would at least know A BETTER controller is available... I mean after all, Zilla come HIGHLY RATED by almost all who have experienced them! GO OTMAR!!!


----------



## [email protected]@koZ (Apr 28, 2009)

great news!!!
now i don;t have to buy a cutris 1231c.
I will go straight to the Zilla


----------



## IceThor (Aug 4, 2008)

This situation has been like this for over a year. Not promising and having all those waiting lists and the product at this high prize.

Im looking at Kelly atm, resonable prize. Keep it up Zilla and you will loose the market. I hope you turn this around though.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Wanted to give rep points but I can't! (have to spread some around!!)

Thanks for the news, JRP3


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

IceThor said:


> This situation has been like this for over a year. Not promising and having all those waiting lists and the product at this high prize.
> 
> Im looking at Kelly atm, resonable prize. Keep it up Zilla and you will loose the market. I hope you turn this around though.


I don't think there is any real comparison between Zilla and Kelly. There is a reason Zilla's cost so much and people still want them. It sounds as if Otmar has finally found a serious buyer for the company.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

any news on this??


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I haven't heard anything.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn, this doesn't sound good:


> Last potential licensee dead in the water. Thinking I'll take it to Washington later in the week.


http://twitter.com/cafeelectric
However, there is a Z1KHV available, if you write a convincing essay 
http://www.nabble.com/Need-a-Zilla-Z1K-HV--p24978098.html


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Damn, this doesn't sound good:
> 
> http://twitter.com/cafeelectric
> However, there is a Z1KHV available, if you write a convincing essay
> http://www.nabble.com/Need-a-Zilla-Z1K-HV--p24978098.html


Are they still making Z2Ks?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> Are they still making Z2Ks?


Nope... Otmar caught up with the production backlog on June 29th and laid off all of the production employees. That's going to make it a lot harder for a licensee to get up and running quickly.

Also, one other thing I can't quite figure out - is Otmar actually selling the business, or just the right to make the Zilla? I mean, if it's the former then $1M might be a fair asking price (what he _was_ asking, anyway), but if it's the latter, you just call up Jabil Circuit or Flextronics, etc., and get a quote?!?!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I thought he had some production equipment that was being included in the sale.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm looking to start a EV business here in Europe. This would be a great starting point but I would first have to get rid of my constructing business.

Maybe in a year or two.


----------

